# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

One fish here one fish there and most where good size. Even a nice LGMouth. 

















Ran out of bait at dead low tide. 
Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks like a great trip.


----------

